# REWARD for lost fishing pole at NAS sea wall



## Dan deGraaf (Feb 10, 2008)

50 doller reward for finding or retrieving My pinn 7500 on a 7ft rod that a big grouper or shark snatched over the sea wall yesterday.


----------



## sig226 (Feb 7, 2011)

i know there thas been a lot of thefs in the area latlely, but its bad when the fishs resort to stealing


----------



## Bubba (Sep 27, 2007)

*lost combo*

A girl that works with me, told me about this, this morning She was there when it went in to the water, bad news


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I lost a rod like that off the dock last year fishing with my best friend. He made a couple of casts dragging a jig along the bottom and he snagged my rod and brought it back in. No fish on the line but I was happy to get the rod and reel back.


----------



## Dan deGraaf (Feb 10, 2008)

I tried that for about an hour but no luck. when that thing got air born it shot like a rocket through the air. and was heading straight out to the middle of the bay.


----------



## missing (Nov 19, 2010)

*reel*

Give me a call may have a solution 850-791-3364


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

oh god please post the solution... haha. I gotta hear this.


----------



## missing (Nov 19, 2010)

Not really a solution maybe just some hope... lol Im on the dive team on base and we train down there sometimes could look.


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

Keep us posted, this could get good!


----------



## DmAcK (Apr 13, 2011)

I know it's not funny you lost your fishing gear but... I was at ft pickens and a guy was telling me how his wife caught his pole an hour after it went over. Not an hour later I had a lil boy cross lines with me and drug me across the bottom. I felt like I had a ray on the line for a min and low and behold I pull up a old bait caster style rod and reel. I was about a 6 inches from grabbing it but I could tell it had been there for a lil bit cause it was completely covered in barnacles and while reaching for it snapped my line to go back under the pier. I was gonna keep it for a lil momento but I'm sure someone else will find it now. Caught a lot of crazy things but never a old fishing pole.


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

good luck..


----------

